# Razer lycosa suddenly turns itself off



## MrAndersB (Jun 13, 2011)

I have search the internet a alot and found a lot of problems with the lycosa keyboard from razer. I'm very sorry if this question has already been answered but i can't find any of the previous post helpful.

My serial is:MT1050018101676 if thats to any help.

My problem is that the keyboard suddenly turns of after around 5-10 minuttes. That means that the lights go out, and the all keys stops working. Plugging the keyboard out and in doesn't help, however a restart of the computer makes it work another 5-10 minuttes. 

- I have tried using it with the newest drivers for win7

- some old drivers

- With out drivers, just using windows standard usb keyboard driver

- Tried reinstalling drivers

- Removing the faulty screw inside the keyboard (this should only be a problem with the older serial numbers, as far as i can understand however)


Anybody has this problem? and more important have a fix for the problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the keyboard on another PC. That will determine if you have a PC or keyboard issue.


----------



## MrAndersB (Jun 13, 2011)

Great idea.

I actually seems to work on the other computer, it has been running fine for about 20 minuttes, which is more than on hte other computer. I will leave it in that computer, and see if the problem comes back.

I run win7 64 bit on the bad computer, and win7 32 bit on the computer where it works.

So now to the big queation, if it work on the one computer, it is proberly a driver issue right? So how do I fix that?

I ahve already tried reinstalling a lot of times, and tried using some older drivers.

Also tried to uninstal the drivers and running with out drivers. Maybe some stuff leftover that isn't removed?

Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it sounds like their is a setting enabled to turn off after so many minutes 

in the device manager check the properties box

check also in the software settings


----------

